
‘Don’t Ground the Airplanes. Ground the Pilots.’ - briandear
https://www.theatlantic.com/notes/2019/03/dont-ground-the-airplanes-ground-the-pilots/584941/
======
woliveirajr
> the Max was grounded without any clear technical understanding. As such,
> there is no clear technical path to follow in order to restore it to flying.

This is interesting and not being discussed enough. Those planes were all
grounded because it's known that in a short space of time 2 have crashed (and
a 3rd one didn't because there was an extra pilot who got some insights and
knew what to do). But it's not known if all had the same problems.And with all
discussion if the 737Max design was stretched too much while avoiding new
training or certification, it won't be easy to Boeing to make people confident
again that there are no more "new features" hidden somewhere.

